# lcrt1.o ????



## goldenmeg (Mar 29, 2006)

I am running Panther and have installed xcode 1.0. I can not get examples or template applications to compile. I get the general error: can't locate file for -lcrt1.o. I searched this forums, and this seems to be a problem with 1.0, but I still can't figure out a solution. One suggestion was to reinstall (I did). One suggestion was to download and install 1.5 (I've looked and everything I have found points to a download for 2.2).

I'd rather not upgrade to Tiger right now (and therefore v2.2).

Is there a way around this in Panther? I only want to run C code with a GUI and graphics for data display, and JNI with C.

Thanks,
Meg


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 29, 2006)

You need to sign up for a free Developer's account with connect.apple.com if you haven't already done so, then in the "Downloads" section, under "Developer Tools", you will find the download for XCode 1.5.


----------



## goldenmeg (Mar 30, 2006)

Problem solved! I found the 1.5 download today and the template I need works.

Thanks! Meg


----------

